# 11 miscarriages and two triploidy pregnancies in a row



## pepurone (Oct 18, 2016)

I had been on steroids treatment for NK cells but all my results are into the normal range. I have 11 miscarriages iv very early pregnancy 6-7 weeks and all of them finish in the same way same symptoms. The embrions from the last two they had manage to test and the genetic test show triploidy which is extremely rear. Is anybody been diagnoses with this and had a successful pregnancy?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Pepurone

I'm really sorry you have been through so much, the first question that springs to mind is have you and DH both had your karotyping done (genetic tests to make sure no chromosomal issues) for so many miscarriages I would certainly be asking for this before any further treatment, I had mine done ay guys hospital before any treatment commenced as I had had a few miscarriages as well. I had a tripoloidy pregnancy, sadly I didn't find out our little girl was affected until I was 13 weeks pregnant, I lost my baby girl 1 week later. I ended up having a successful donor pregnancy 18 months later.  

I really hope you get to the bottom of your multiple losses, youu should lean on your GP for more tests, nobody should go though this much heartache xx


----------



## pepurone (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi and thank you for your advice. Me and my husband had all the genetic test which are possible in Guys Hospital as well, even twice. Everything is normal. Event thought everything is normal my Dr decided to put me oh high douse steroids just in case - but again it want happen. I'm waiting now Genetic people from Guys to reply back with advice - it's been requested from my doctor. Few more tests and I'm done I think.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Well thats good you have had this done, its certainly something that really needs looking at as 2 triploidy pregnancies is very unusual. I hope guys can help you, it must be very draining for you not getting anywhere with it.

Wishing you tons of luck xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am by no means an expert, but would recommend considering http://www.invictaclinics.com/pre-implantation-genetic-diagnosis-pgdpgs-ngs/ngs-next-generation-sequencing/ particulary prof Lukashuk (Gdansk), who has rich expertise and experience in genetics issues, and has done lots of research. Hope this helps xx

/links

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## boxfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you ever heard of super/hyper fertility? It's an issue where all embryos are allowed to implant wether they are healthy or not. Are you conceiving easily?


----------



## pepurone (Oct 18, 2016)

Sorry just saw the last 2 comments. 
Yes I haven't got a problem to conceive - it's very easy, every time we tried never missed it. 
Now because I have two triploid pregnancies in a row I'm having a genetic counseling next Tuesday so hopefully will have some more answers.


----------



## pepurone (Oct 18, 2016)

miamiamo said:


> I am by no means an expert, but would recommend considering http://www.invictaclinics.com/pre-implantation-genetic-diagnosis-pgdpgs-ngs/ngs-next-generation-sequencing/ particulary prof Lukashuk (Gdansk), who has rich expertise and experience in genetics issues, and has done lots of research. Hope this helps xx
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


Thank you so much for the info. I'm having an appointment with genetic in 2 days time here in UK. But will check the link you posted.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I do hope yr clinic will help you. Keep my fingers crossed. I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey x


----------

